# I roached my gelding's mane today and it looks AWESOME



## CloudsMystique

At least I think so, haha.

I didn't have my camera with me so I had to use my cell phone. I'll take some better pictures with my camera and post them tomorrow.

http://i47.tinypic.com/dfuk52.jpg
http://i47.tinypic.com/26rgw.jpg
http://i47.tinypic.com/2u6jifk.jpg

I know it's a huge no-no to roach Pasos' manes, but I don't show him and his mane was pathetic for a Paso.

This is what his neck looks like when he uses it:
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3262/2793706128_6973ef7816_b.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3091/3121944522_f72bb4768c_b.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3041/3080343994_f00fa50a3c_b.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3241/3159145871_efdba2a761_b.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3030/2783821543_765ca9a7d9_b.jpg

I think it looks so cute... He looks like a little Trojan warhorse.

I'll probably let it grow out to a little mohawk, like this:
Flickr Photo Download: Body Clip


----------



## Spastic_Dove

The more I see of him, the more I love this horse! He looks awesome.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Spastic_Dove said:


> The more I see of him, the more I love this horse! He looks awesome.


Thanks


----------



## orin

looks fab!!! what a lovely looking horse!


----------



## dreamrideredc

I just love seeing pictures of your horses, they're absolutely beautiful! I think he looks very handsome, by the way, with his roached mane


----------



## CloudsMystique

Thanks guys : ]


----------



## Kashmere

He looks gorgeous!!


----------



## ridergirl23

such a beauty! i love him! his mane, err, lack of mane, looks great!


----------



## Indyhorse

Aww, he looks great! He has the neck to be able to carry the roached look well. 

Maybe I'll take the cue from you and gather my courage to roach my gelding - he's rubbed most his mane off leaning through my fences anyways :?


----------



## mom2pride

If he disappears, it wasn't me...Lol! He is gorgeous!!


----------



## equus717

What do you mean you roached it? Is it like pulling the mane? I am not sure I am still learning some of the grooming technology.


----------



## CloudsMystique

equus717 said:


> What do you mean you roached it? Is it like pulling the mane? I am not sure I am still learning some of the grooming technology.


No, roaching is when you shave it completely off:











This is pulling:


----------



## my2geldings

What a stunning set of pictures. He is beautiful!


----------



## equus717

Thanks CloudsMystique. I guess that I only cut trim mine. How do you do the roaching? Do you use clippers? I like the pulling though I think better than the roaching. JMO. Does the roaching help the mane come back thicker and more even?


----------



## CloudsMystique

equus717 said:


> Thanks CloudsMystique. I guess that I only cut trim mine. How do you do the roaching? Do you use clippers? I like the pulling though I think better than the roaching. JMO. Does the roaching help the mane come back thicker and more even?


Yeah, I used clippers.

I hate roached manes on thin necks but love them on thick necks, and I hate pulled manes on thick necks but I like them on thin necks.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Oh, and yes, some people roach manes so they can tame the mane as it comes back in.

It helps if you have a mane like this:











But I'm just going to keep his roached.


----------



## equus717

Cute picture. I might want to see PT's roached. She has a mane like that. Medium neck I think.


----------



## ScharmLily

Beautiful horse!! I think his neck lends itself well to the roached look, nice job


----------



## sillybunny11486

I am thinking about roaching my mares and maybe my weanlings. The baby started out as a chesnut, but his mane and tail are growing in kind of dark silver-like. It looks like I dyed it or something.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Here are some more pictures I took the other day:


----------



## upsidedown

Love roached manes! But I've never known a horse with a roached mane to have the forelock roached, only mules. We keep it on for the flies, plus they take soooooo long to grow back  But he looks seriously cute so to each to his own on the forelock I guess xD

I'm going to roach Bru's mane at the end of the winter I think. Leave it all scraggily and disgusting and then at the end roach it and it will be like KAZAM gorgeous. He has a thick neck, although there is one horse with a kinda thin neck I rather like roached:


----------



## jody111

Hes very stunning isnt he - I think he looks great both with and without the mane...

I like them roached on the heavierset horses 

Upside down - we have always hogged the whole mane (forelook included) when we have done them in NZ... (I used to work with a string of polo ponies and they were all hogged - or roached) perhaps its different in different parts of the world (Brus very pretty as well )


----------



## heartofhorses98

OMG! he is just beautiful! and his roached mane just looks brilliant!!!


----------



## Sea To Sky

OMFG WE MATCH! hahaha Your toes in the last pic of you riding bareback and my toes in this pic of me riding my old pony bareback!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

I don't think you are supposed to chop off his forelock...


----------



## CloudsMystique

Icrazyaboutu said:


> I don't think you are supposed to chop off his forelock...


Um... according to who?















































friends on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

http://www.whitestarstables.com/images/sub/full_size_photos/2008-Newstand-Carousel.jpg


----------



## xEquestrianx

He looks great! BTW...I think you have 2 of the most beautiful horses I've ever seen!


----------



## barnprincess

hes gorgeous but i think the roach looks hideous. i love the long flowing manes regardless of breeds. pasos have gorgeous hair. i dont know why any one would take that away. and the no forelock makes him look like a mule i dont like it. just IMO he is YOUR horse =]

and im curious about that fat on the top of his neck ive never seen that on any horse except those with cushings and those that are obese. is that a breed trait? i've never seen a paso w/ a neck like that though.


----------



## CloudsMystique

barnprincess said:


> hes gorgeous but i think the roach looks hideous. i love the long flowing manes regardless of breeds. pasos have gorgeous hair. i dont know why any one would take that away. and the no forelock makes him look like a mule i dont like it. just IMO he is YOUR horse =]
> 
> and im curious about that fat on the top of his neck ive never seen that on any horse except those with cushings and those that are obese. is that a breed trait? i've never seen a paso w/ a neck like that though.



Wow... that was actually really offensive.

1. I don't care if you think it looks bad. I wasn't asking for opinions. I think it shows off his gorgeous arched neck... instead of hiding it under a mane.
2. My gelding NEVER had a gorgeous Paso mane. That's part of the reason I roached it.
3. That isn't fat on his neck - it's muscle. Horses don't just accumulate fat in one area of their body and have a slim build everywhere else. If it were fat on his crest, he would have a fat belly and croup as well.
4. You obviously don't know very much about Pasos because most of them have pretty thick, cresty necks. His is extra cresty because he was gelded when he was 8.


----------



## horsexquad

i've only ever seen one person actually do this in my area, i don't like it,
but i think a lot of these look good and clean.


----------



## lacyloo

I think it looks awesome !
Your horses are gorgeous


----------



## barnprincess

lol 



> That isn't fat on his neck - it's muscle. Horses don't just accumulate fat in one area of their body and have a slim build everywhere else.


really now ? take a look at how to fat score your horse. you push the fat on the top of theyre crest from side to side. i cant find the pamplet i had but this is similar. cishing horses get fat necks like that too.
http://www.bluecross.org.uk/upload/FHSTemplate_files/score_large.jpg

http://equisearch.com/horses_care/health/anatomy/overweight_horse_crest_800.jpg

http://www.naturalhorsetrim.com/luckyneck.jpg

i googled through 20+ pages. not one had a crest like that.


----------



## CloudsMystique

barnprincess said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> really now ? take a look at how to fat score your horse. you push the fat on the top of theyre crest from side to side. i cant find the pamplet i had but this is similar. cishing horses get fat necks like that too.
> http://www.bluecross.org.uk/upload/FHSTemplate_files/score_large.jpg
> 
> http://equisearch.com/horses_care/health/anatomy/overweight_horse_crest_800.jpg
> 
> http://www.naturalhorsetrim.com/luckyneck.jpg
> 
> i googled through 20+ pages. not one had a crest like that.




Um... What are you talking about? The horses on the bottom of that chart are fat throughout their entire body. I don't see a single horse with JUST a fat neck. And what was the point of showing me pictures of JUST necks? How does that prove that a horse can have a fat neck and a slim body?

And yeah, you were probably, looking at random pictures of random poorly-bred Pasos. Here is a Paso who has won championship halter classes at breed shows. He is a good example of the breed.










Are you going to tell me that horse doesn't have a thicker, crestier neck than MOST other breeds?


----------



## barnprincess

his neck is about 3.4 MAYBE half the thickness of what your horses neck is. im not trying to be argumenative. i just dont like it and think it looks rediculos. thats MO and im entitled to it like every one who said ohhh how nice. what do you think your only going to get compliments?


----------



## Sunny06

^^ *psst* You're also entitled to not posting at all 

Oh boy. I'm pretty sure Cloud_Mystique knows what she is doing  And her horse looks stellar.. I think there's drool on my keyboard by now! 

I've been contemplating whether or not I should just shave off Sunny's mane and "start over" because it's so skimpy  Big no-no on a Walking Horse! But hey, there's one in every crowd.


----------



## barnprincess

Fendi on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

his mane looks gorgeous here i dont know why you would chop it off but he's your horse and your decision. i personally will never in my life roach a horses mane. nevermind the fact it protects from flies and is an insulator to their neck in the cold.


----------



## CloudsMystique

barnprincess said:


> his neck is about 3.4 MAYBE half the thickness of what your horses neck is. im not trying to be argumenative. i just dont like it and think it looks rediculos. thats MO and im entitled to it like every one who said ohhh how nice. what do you think your only going to get compliments?



Oh, please. His neck is half the thickness of my horse's? Okay... let me draw that out for you.

Here they are side by side:









The red line on my horse's neck is twice as long as the red line on the other horse's neck. So, if his neck were twice as thick, that's how thick it would have to be. As you can see, it's not even CLOSE.



And as you can see by this picture, he is in great shape: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2562/4177754680_364d6cf69d_b.jp

Here he is flexing the muscles on his crest:

















You can't flex fat.

Therefore, it's muscle. Horses just do NOT accumulate fat on their neck without getting fat anywhere else.

Cushings horses store fat in pads in specific places on their body - the neck, croup, above the eyes, etc. They NEVER have just a fat neck.





And yeah, you are also entitled to keep rude opinions to yourself instead of insulting people completely unnecessarily and unprovoked. Let me know how that works out for you in real life.


----------



## barnprincess

i really dont care. but his neck is no where near as small as the other .look at the line where the neck normally would be.


----------



## CloudsMystique

barnprincess said:


> Fendi on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> his mane looks gorgeous here i dont know why you would chop it off but he's your horse and your decision. i personally will never in my life roach a horses mane. nevermind the fact it protects from flies and is an insulator to their neck in the cold.


You might like his mane... that's your opinion. I like long manes, not short ones, and that's my opinion.

Living in Florida, his mane does more harm in the summer than good in the winter as far as temperature control.

As for flies, he has a fly sheet, fly mask, and gets fly sprayed every day. Also, he lives in a stall with a fan during the day and goes out at night when there are no bugs out. He's not suffering.







Sunny06 said:


> ^^ *psst* You're also entitled to not posting at all
> 
> Oh boy. I'm pretty sure Cloud_Mystique knows what she is doing  And her horse looks stellar.. I think there's drool on my keyboard by now!
> 
> I've been contemplating whether or not I should just shave off Sunny's mane and "start over" because it's so skimpy  Big no-no on a Walking Horse! But hey, there's one in every crowd.
> 
> View attachment 20052


Haha, thanks : ]

Personally, I wouldn't roach his mane to make it grow back prettier. I had to roach my Saddlebred's mane because it was required for the discipline we showed in. Then I switched disciplines to one that required manes, so I had to grow it out. It took absolutely FOREVER to come back and looked like a really stupid mohawk for a longggg time. Then, when it finally grew back, it looked weird and unnatural.

Have you tried using MTG on him?


----------



## CloudsMystique

barnprincess said:


> i really dont care. but his neck is no where near as small as the other .look at the line where the neck normally would be.



Haha... could those lines be any more biased?

The first horse's is shaped like this:









And my horse's is shaped like this:










Their necks are the same thickness. Period. Maybe the other horse has a little more muscle on the underneath of his neck and my horse has a little more muscle on his crest, but they are the same thickness overall.


----------



## barnprincess

uh every horses neck is shaped different #1 .. i followed the lines on each of the pix..there is a line there that shows where the neck was at one point. the hairline.

enough.


----------



## CloudsMystique

barnprincess said:


> uh every horses neck is shaped different #1 .. i followed the lines on each of the pix..there is a line there that shows where the neck was at one point. the hairline.
> 
> enough.



Right... but my horse's neck is not upside down. And what hairline are you talking about? Did you just make that up? Haha... The hairline is on the TOP of the neck where the mane starts.


----------



## barnprincess

no.. horses have hair lines all over their bodies..

your horses is

http://i47.tinypic.com/zl2r9c.jpg

look in the circle. its hard to do bc of the line but you can see it if you look hard enough. my horse has a 'line' on both sides of her neck no where near her mane. and on her thighs. its just the direction the hair grows and where it grows from too idk i suck at explaining.


----------



## barnprincess

heres a better one

http://i49.tinypic.com/v7xpwh.jpg


----------



## CloudsMystique

barnprincess said:


> no.. horses have hair lines all over their bodies..
> 
> your horses is
> 
> http://i47.tinypic.com/zl2r9c.jpg
> 
> look in the circle. its hard to do bc of the line but you can see it if you look hard enough. my horse has a 'line' on both sides of her neck no where near her mane. and on her thighs. its just the direction the hair grows and where it grows from too idk i suck at explaining.


You mean the whorl? Where the hair starts growing in a different direction? That's not a hairline. How did you decide that the whorl is where their neck "was at some point"? That makes no sense.


----------



## barnprincess

he wasent born with that muscle was he.. .. .. 



> The crested neck is common in stallions, ponies and draft breeds. You may also see it in Morgans. Some mares may also have a crested neck. *The cause is usually excess fat deposits above the nuchal ligament in the neck* and the horse may be obese.


taken from this article
Crested Neck in Horses Caring For Your Horse

mayve you should take a gander at it


----------



## Sunny06

CloudsMystique said:


> Have you tried using MTG on him?


Yes, I've tried it on him once before.. I may need to start back up on it again.. I just hate the oiliness and smell. Gads.

I'm just so ready for someting different! And he somehow always has it in knots :x But, I'll persevere I guess!

And Barnprincess.. Maybe you should start _reading_. She said so herself that this horse was gelded late, and I've seen firsthand how great an impact having been gelded late can have on a horse's confo.

It really has an impact. 99% of the time it looks better; complete with fuller, muscular crests. Simon was gelded late and although you can't always tell in his photos, he is very cresty in person. So I'll be another person to assure you that this horse does not have cushings 

Nor should you be argueing over this pointless a topic. She was just sharing her horse's hogged mane. She dosen't need a load of hatemail.


----------



## barnprincess

never read anywhere on this post that he was gelded late. and i wasent saying he HAD cushings i was saying that horses with cushings get like that as an example of the fat necks.


----------



## Sunny06

^^ Like I said. READ 



> You obviously don't know very much about Pasos because most of them have pretty thick, cresty necks. His is extra cresty because he was gelded when he was 8.


8 is somewhat out of the ordinary for gelding a horse. And if you did not already know that, I suppose I could see the confusion.


----------



## CloudsMystique

barnprincess said:


> he wasent born with that muscle was he.. .. ..
> 
> 
> 
> taken from this article
> Crested Neck in Horses Caring For Your Horse
> 
> mayve you should take a gander at it


Yeah, it says "usually" and that the horse may be obese. It also says "you can definitely see the extra muscle and development of the neck from the withers to just before the poll."

MUSCLE. It is not ALWAYS fat.

Also... that is somebody's personal blog (somebody who is not a vet and could say whatever they wanted).



Here is a veterinarian saying that there are TWO types of crest - a fat crest and a normal crest. A fat crest is hard, lumpy, and appears on a FAT HORSE. A normal crest is a soft one that appears on fit horses of certain breeds that are predisposed to cresty necks (Andalusians, for one) or certain genders (stallions).

HorseAdvice.com Equine & Horse Advice: The myth of the cresty neck.



Anyway, I don't really know what you're trying to prove here. I've already explained to you that my horse has a cresty neck because a) he is a Paso Fino and they naturally have crestier necks than most other breeds, and b) he was gelded when he was eight years old and had long since grown the muscular crest that almost all stallions have (which is caused by testosterone). He has never been overweight and is not insulin resistant.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Sunny06 said:


> Yes, I've tried it on him once before.. I may need to start back up on it again.. I just hate the oiliness and smell. Gads.
> 
> I'm just so ready for someting different! And he somehow always has it in knots :x But, I'll persevere I guess!


Haha, yeah, I stopped using it on Mystique because it was so gross.

You could keep it braided, too. The weight of the braids sort of pulls at the roots and makes them grow. That would keep it from getting tangled as well : ]


----------



## barnprincess

being you gurls are talking about manes and growing them i have some tips as both my tbs are hard to grow. Well my chestnut is anway. my grey came with a quarter horses long mane haha. i trim both of their, forelocks, manes and tails just a tiny bit once a month.and braid them for about 5 days and let them breathe for 2 days. i normally just used conditioner and cowboy magic conditioning/detangler spray.i just bought some mtg im going to factor in too it though. braiding and trimming are the two easiest upkeeps to get them to grow =]


----------



## eventerdrew

I think he looks fantastic. A good example of the breed. His neck is gawgeous and I want to STEAL him )))


----------



## CloudsMystique

barnprincess said:


> being you gurls are talking about manes and growing them i have some tips as both my tbs are hard to grow. Well my chestnut is anway. my grey came with a quarter horses long mane haha. i trim both of their, forelocks, manes and tails just a tiny bit once a month.and braid them for about 5 days and let them breathe for 2 days. i normally just used conditioner and cowboy magic conditioning/detangler spray.i just bought some mtg im going to factor in too it though. braiding and trimming are the two easiest upkeeps to get them to grow =]


Trimming doesn't actually do anything to help growth. As long as you keep the mane clean and tangle-free, there's absolutely no reason to trim it. All it will do is make it shorter.

So uh, thanks for the "tips," but I'm not going to be friendly with you just because you decided to stop arguing with me after you told me my horse's mane look hideous. So thanks but no thanks. You can leave the thread now.


----------



## CloudsMystique

eventerdrew said:


> I think he looks fantastic. A good example of the breed. His neck is gawgeous and I want to STEAL him )))


Thanks : ]


----------



## barnprincess

> Trimming doesn't actually do anything to help growth.


uhm call any hair dresser hun. you have to trim out the dead ends before it grows any or much longer.




> if you do not get your hair trimmed regularly - your ends will start to split. No matter how well you take care of your hair - hair is dead and it needs to be trimmed. The sun and other environmental factors affect the hair on your head. The more often you go in to get your hair trimmed - the healthier your hair will look.


and i'll 'leave the thred' when i feel like it. i can post my opinions where ever i please as its an open forum. i didn't critque. theres a difference. and if you dont like it then dont read it.


----------



## CloudsMystique

barnprincess said:


> uhm call any hair dresser hun. you have to trim out the dead ends before it grows any or much longer.


Oh, really? Please explain.



It's a total myth. The ONLY way trimming helps hair growth is if you have bad split ends. Horses don't get split ends...


----------



## barnprincess

LOL. im going to go now . the stupidity is un-bearable.


----------



## CloudsMystique

barnprincess said:


> and i'll 'leave the thred' when i feel like it. i can post my opinions where ever i please as its an open forum. i didn't critque. theres a difference. and if you dont like it then dont read it.


Well, actually, I've already reported you for your other post. You don't have the right to be rude on this forum at all. It's not that open.

You were rude to me and it was completely unnecessary. I never asked for your critique or your opinion, and I hadn't said anything rude to you. Like I said, let me know how that works out for you in real life. I'm sure people will love it.


----------



## CloudsMystique

barnprincess said:


> LOL. im going to go now . the stupidity is un-bearable.


What an excellent explanation. That, my friend, is called "avoidance" and it's what people do when they know they've lost a debate and are trying to back out of it without losing face.


----------



## barnprincess

do your own research i dont need to explain any thing any further. every thing i have, you've torn to shreds as you seem to know it all. 

ta-ta


----------



## CloudsMystique

barnprincess said:


> do your own research i dont need to explain any thing any further. every thing i have, you've torn to shreds as you seem to know it all.
> 
> ta-ta


Haha. I did my own research and every *verified *website I've found says it's a myth. I'm not tearing you to shreds because I "know it all." It's happening because you keep making absurd, untrue statements.


----------



## Polaris

Your boy is soooo handsome.....and he carries a roached mane very nicely. I think it looks great. Years ago we had a Belgian gelding that I roached and he looked excellent....it's a nice, clean look.

PS...both of your horses are simply stunning. 8)


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Ignore the idiocy, he is GORGEOUS! When he uses that neck, it is just drool-worthy I would love new photos (Christmas present for the forum?) of it growing out. You take such amaing photos with such gorgeous horses!

And how is it that your 'crappy cell phone pictures' are 10x better then my best pictures?


----------



## lacyloo

CloudsMystique said:


> Horses don't get split ends...


My horses do..


----------



## CloudsMystique

Polaris said:


> Your boy is soooo handsome.....and he carries a roached mane very nicely. I think it looks great. Years ago we had a Belgian gelding that I roached and he looked excellent....it's a nice, clean look.
> 
> PS...both of your horses are simply stunning. 8)


Thanks 




1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Ignore the idiocy, he is GORGEOUS! When he uses that neck, it is just drool-worthy I would love new photos (Christmas present for the forum?) of it growing out. You take such amaing photos with such gorgeous horses!
> 
> And how is it that your 'crappy cell phone pictures' are 10x better then my best pictures?


Haha, thanks! I'm actually not growing it out all the way... I'm going to keep it roached, but I might leave a little 1-2 inch mohawk. I'll see how it looks then.




lacyloo said:


> My horses do..


Haha, do you blow dry their hair or something?


----------



## lacyloo

Nope.Shocks's mane is really dry and brittle.I swear that girl can get dreadlocks over night...If she was a gelding,I would shave it ALL off.


----------



## iridehorses

CloudsMystique said:


> Wow... that was actually really offensive.
> .


When you upload a picture, video, or written post, it invites opinions, both positive or negative. While the reply may have been harsh, it was not done in an offensive manor - it was an opinion. Had she called the OP a name for doing it, then that is being rude, but that wasn't the case.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

Seriously? She said he looked like a mule and the roach was hideous! How is that NOT done in an offensive manner?

Here's my idea of 'not offensive'
Wow, gorgeous horse! Personally I dislike roaching and prefer him with a mane, but to each their own 

Quoting from the rules
"If your post is *nasty*, condescending, *rude*, etc., regardless of how subtle, and whether shrouded in the form of *opinion* or otherwise, it is subject to be removed and your access to the Horse Forum may be restricted."


----------



## VanillaBean

wow i usually majorly dislike roached manes but your boy sure makes them look great!! he is beautiful!!
______________
wow barn princess, just wow.


----------



## CloudsMystique

iridehorses said:


> When you upload a picture, video, or written post, it invites opinions, both positive or negative. While the reply may have been harsh, it was not done in an offensive manor - it was an opinion. Had she called the OP a name for doing it, then that is being rude, but that wasn't the case.


Wow... seriously? It's okay to call my horse names as long as she doesn't call me names? She called his mane hideous and said he looked like a mule... How on earth could that be considered "not offensive"? There are a thousand different ways she could have told me she didn't like it without being rude and offending me. There is a difference between critiquing and being downright rude.

Like 1dog3cats17rodents said, she easily could have said "Wow, gorgeous horse! Personally I dislike roaching and prefer him with a mane, but to each their own "

THAT is how you write a negative critique without being insulting.



From the conscientious etiquette policy:

"If your post is nasty, condescending, rude, etc., regardless of how subtle, and *whether shrouded in the form of opinion* or otherwise, it is subject to be removed and your access to the Horse Forum may be restricted."


That sure sounds like a violation to me.


----------



## Vidaloco

Many Peruvian and Paso people will cut a colt late so the neck develops thicker. Its common practice. 
Heres one of my friend on her Peruvian. I spray painted her face..not sure if she would want it on here.


----------



## iridehorses

CloudsMystique said:


> That sure sounds like a violation to me.


It was reported, and I gave you my opinion so let's move on with the thread.


----------



## barnprincess

i really wasent being rude.. it was my opinion. mules are cute. the way he has no forelock and such a huge neck it looked funny. i did say he was gorgeous didn't I... i just dont like it and im entitled to that. sorry for starting a whole attack thing i didn't mean to , honestly. i was just stating my opinion. =/ . I'm not the best with wording.


----------



## CloudsMystique

barnprincess said:


> i really wasent being rude.. it was my opinion. mules are cute. the way he has no forelock and such a huge neck it looked funny. i did say he was gorgeous didn't I... i just dont like it and im entitled to that. sorry for starting a whole attack thing i didn't mean to , honestly. i was just stating my opinion. =/ . I'm not the best with wording.


Okay, well I guess that's alright. I think mules are cute too, but it's still an insult to say a horse looks like a mule. Just like how I think horses are pretty, but would be insulted if somebody said I looked like one.


----------



## barnprincess

HAHA sorry >.< i guess i should have said it differently.


----------



## CloudsMystique

barnprincess said:


> HAHA sorry >.< i guess i should have said it differently.


That's okay.


----------



## ridergirl23

barnprincess- i read through this whole thread and i must say... if you look at pretty much all high level dressage horses they have crests, crests are generally muscle, some are fat but ones like Cloudsmystique horse's are muscle, you can see a difference in ones of fat, and ones of muscle. 

cloudsmystique- haha i saw this thread again and just HAD to look at it again because your horse is just so gorgous!! haha i think i am going to steal him


----------



## barnprincess

in all truthfullness ive never seen any horse without cushings have a neck like his . i was a little shocked i guess


----------



## ridergirl23

barnprincess said:


> in all truthfullness ive never seen any horse without cushings have a neck like his . i was a little shocked i guess


haha ya, its always weird seeing something youve never seen before... always fun tho!


----------



## CloudsMystique

barnprincess said:


> in all truthfullness ive never seen any horse without cushings have a neck like his . i was a little shocked i guess


Look at almost any Baroque-type stallion (Andalusian, Lusitano, Lippizan, Friesian, etc)...

Desktop Wallpapers » Animals Backgrounds » Dadivoso, Andalusian Stallion - www.hiren.info

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3245/2694424346_d3619de62a.jpg

http://www.andalusianbreeder.com/images/photos/stallions-leadin.jpg

http://www.horsemanmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/andalusian-horse.jpg

http://www.eliteandalusians.com/img/sarah-jane-1.jpg

http://www.sonsofthewindfarm.com/Levade_new.jpg

http://www.horse-talk.com/images/hmcasman2.jpg

http://www.centaurcity.com/images/g.jpg

https://www.sff.net/people/judith-tarr/images/0312.pook.classic.SM.jpg

http://spanishnorman.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/website-piccies-025.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3135/2845461213_208977e46c_b.jpg (this one is actually half Andalusian and half Saddlebred)


----------



## ridergirl23

CloudsMystique said:


> Look at almost any Baroque-type stallion (Andalusian, Lusitano, Lippizan, Friesian, etc)...
> 
> Desktop Wallpapers » Animals Backgrounds » Dadivoso, Andalusian Stallion - www.hiren.info
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3245/2694424346_d3619de62a.jpg
> 
> http://www.andalusianbreeder.com/images/photos/stallions-leadin.jpg
> 
> http://www.horsemanmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/11/andalusian-horse.jpg
> 
> http://www.eliteandalusians.com/img/sarah-jane-1.jpg
> 
> http://www.sonsofthewindfarm.com/Levade_new.jpg
> 
> http://www.horse-talk.com/images/hmcasman2.jpg
> 
> http://www.centaurcity.com/images/g.jpg
> 
> https://www.sff.net/people/judith-tarr/images/0312.pook.classic.SM.jpg
> 
> http://spanishnorman.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/website-piccies-025.jpg
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3135/2845461213_208977e46c_b.jpg (this one is actually half Andalusian and half Saddlebred)


or any dressage horse  well, most anyway. my mare has a crest (FROM MUSCLE!) lol and hannovarians usually have crests too, i think they are some of the most beautiful things! lol no, the hrose is the most beautiful


----------



## barnprincess

wholy.



macarole.

thats crazyyy. freisians are my favorite . I plan on breeding them some day . when we get our house up and our barn done. Here on LI theres only one breeder and i actually think she stopped. Im in looove with them. always have been. i think they are just amazing =D enough of my rant hahah


----------



## Lis

He's a good looking horse, suits both mane and being hogged. I like hogging on thicker or cresty horses. I have a photo of my ex part loan hogged and he looks like a little warhorse. Doesn't surprise me having a crest like that when gelded late and surprised that the heavy crests on the friesians surprise you barnprincess if you want to breed them. They look very typical of the breed to me.


----------



## barnprincess

well ive never really noticed them like that to be honest... never seen one so big as her horses.


----------



## CloudsMystique

ridergirl23 said:


> or any dressage horse  well, most anyway. my mare has a crest (FROM MUSCLE!) lol and hannovarians usually have crests too, i think they are some of the most beautiful things! lol no, the hrose is the most beautiful


Yeah, that's true. I MUCH prefer the look of a cresty, arched neck than the long, thin ones you see in WP and HUS.

Even my mare has a pretty cresty neck (for a mare, for a non-dressage-trained horse, and for a non-Baroque breed, haha):
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2770/4175019229_72d23650d8_b.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3385/3446921970_da839ab205_b.jpg




barnprincess said:


> wholy.
> 
> 
> 
> macarole.
> 
> thats crazyyy. freisians are my favorite . I plan on breeding them some day . when we get our house up and our barn done. Here on LI theres only one breeder and i actually think she stopped. Im in looove with them. always have been. i think they are just amazing =D enough of my rant hahah


Yeah, they're gorgeous. I wouldn't own more than one, though, because how on earth would you tell them apart? Haha.

I prefer Andalusians, though... I would kill to have a horse like this:


----------



## ridergirl23

ya, lol my mares neck is i think only a little bit more cresty then your mares... or the same. lol. i would kill for a fresian... or your horse cloudsmystique... haha either one will do


----------



## Lis

I'd much rather have a thicker neck, just think it looks nicer but then it's dependant on the breed. For example cobs look far better with heavier necks but other breeds just wouldn't suit it and I wouldn't want a horse with too thick a neck.


----------



## barnprincess

my friend has a andy tb cross and he is STUNNING. hes 16.3 and has a forelock to die for. . his movements... oh man.. GORGEOUS. i wish i had pics of him. hes a jumper. i dont think he had a cresty neck though. i , to be honest, never really noticed the necks that big. maybe you roaching it made it more obvious to me haha.


----------



## ridergirl23

barnprincess said:


> my friend has a andy tb cross and he is STUNNING. hes 16.3 and has a forelock to die for. . his movements... oh man.. GORGEOUS. i wish i had pics of him. hes a jumper. i dont think he had a cresty neck though. i , to be honest, never really noticed the necks that big. maybe you roaching it made it more obvious to me haha.


ya thats probably what made you notice... haha cuz i totally couldnt understand how you had never seen a horse with a crest before. lol


----------



## CloudsMystique

ridergirl23 said:


> ya, lol my mares neck is i think only a little bit more cresty then your mares... or the same. lol. i would kill for a fresian... or your horse cloudsmystique... haha either one will do


Haha : ]




Lis said:


> I'd much rather have a thicker neck, just think it looks nicer but then it's dependant on the breed. For example cobs look far better with heavier necks but other breeds just wouldn't suit it and I wouldn't want a horse with too thick a neck.


Yeah, that's true. A TB with a huge crest would look funny, and an Andy with a TB neck would look funny. It has to look balanced with the rest of their body.


----------



## barnprincess

well there was a horse at the barn my last soured adoptive horse was . i had to take him back b/c she wasen't taking care of him and longgggg story.. she swore her horse didn't have cushings but he had the crest and coat of one . his crest was freaking humungo. hes a 26 y.o qh gelding. on pasture all year round. ill see if i can dig up a pix if i even happen to have one of him.


----------



## ridergirl23

barnprincess said:


> well there was a horse at the barn my last soured adoptive horse was . i had to take him back b/c she wasen't taking care of him and longgggg story.. she swore her horse didn't have cushings but he had the crest and coat of one . his crest was freaking humungo. hes a 26 y.o qh gelding. on pasture all year round. ill see if i can dig up a pix if i even happen to have one of him.


ya when two mimi's were brought to the owner of the barn, the mmini mare had a crest litterally,the size and shape of a football! and hard as a rock. THAT was a fat crest! lol its gone down now tho.


----------



## CloudsMystique

barnprincess said:


> well there was a horse at the barn my last soured adoptive horse was . i had to take him back b/c she wasen't taking care of him and longgggg story.. she swore her horse didn't have cushings but he had the crest and coat of one . his crest was freaking humungo. hes a 26 y.o qh gelding. on pasture all year round. ill see if i can dig up a pix if i even happen to have one of him.



This horse is insulin resistant:










http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2238/2816398760_55b8d35a17_b.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3209/2910261485_d3b27b30a2_b.jpg

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3019/2910261211_af414fba79_b.jpg

Can you tell how he has lumpy fat pads all over his body? His crest is lumpy and hard, instead of smooth and soft like my palomino's.


----------



## barnprincess

wow , interesting. this one was just realllllly obese. and he just screamed cushings.


----------



## Sunny06

Oh wow, he's a _grey_ paint.. Interesting..


----------



## barnprincess

my friend has a white paint hes got light grey markings hes stunning . i love the almost diluted look. idk if that is what its called haha

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2238/2816398760_55b8d35a17_b.jpg
is that dirt or markings? i want to say dirt. he looks like a cremello


----------



## CloudsMystique

Haha, yeah, it's just dirt. He's a cremello : ]


----------



## SarahHershey

barnprincess said:


> my friend has a white paint hes got light grey markings hes stunning . i love the almost diluted look. idk if that is what its called haha
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2238/2816398760_55b8d35a17_b.jpg
> is that dirt or markings? i want to say dirt. he looks like a cremello


His eye looks sad. 

hehe. I roached my QH mane two summers ago. She has no crest, and it looked... dumb. haha.


----------



## lacyloo

OHHHHHH.. Horses with roached manes remind me of spirit (the movie)...
I think it looks very clean and macho


----------



## Rissa

CloudsMystique said:


> Wow... that was actually really offensive.
> 
> 1. I don't care if you think it looks bad. I wasn't asking for opinions. I think it shows off his gorgeous arched neck... instead of hiding it under a mane.
> 2. My gelding NEVER had a gorgeous Paso mane. That's part of the reason I roached it.
> 3. That isn't fat on his neck - it's muscle. Horses don't just accumulate fat in one area of their body and have a slim build everywhere else. If it were fat on his crest, he would have a fat belly and croup as well.
> 4. You obviously don't know very much about Pasos because most of them have pretty thick, cresty necks. His is extra cresty because he was gelded when he was 8.



Don't be offended Mystique. I am pretty sure BarnPrincess was on another forum I am a member of and was finally banned for continuing to make people want to slam their faces into brick walls.


----------



## Rissa

I love thick cresty necks.


----------



## barnprincess

> finally banned for continuing to make people want to slam their faces into brick walls.


wrong again.

anyway. back on topic .


----------



## speedy da fish

Sunny06 said:


> ^^ *psst* You're also entitled to not posting at all
> 
> Oh boy. I'm pretty sure Cloud_Mystique knows what she is doing  And her horse looks stellar.. I think there's drool on my keyboard by now!
> 
> I've been contemplating whether or not I should just shave off Sunny's mane and "start over" because it's so skimpy  Big no-no on a Walking Horse! But hey, there's one in every crowd.
> 
> View attachment 20052


yeah yeah! mane looks cool already but a shaved off mane would suit that chunky horse.



barnprincess said:


> i really dont care. but his neck is no where near as small as the other .look at the line where the neck normally would be.


i think it looks better on the palomino, his neck is chunkier :wink:



lacyloo said:


> My horses do..


mine does too, little scruff, note to self: trim will's mane.



1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Seriously? She said he looked like a mule and the roach was hideous! How is that NOT done in an offensive manner?
> 
> Here's my idea of 'not offensive'
> Wow, gorgeous horse! Personally I dislike roaching and prefer him with a mane, but to each their own
> 
> Quoting from the rules
> "If your post is *nasty*, condescending, *rude*, etc., regardless of how subtle, and whether shrouded in the form of *opinion* or otherwise, it is subject to be removed and your access to the Horse Forum may be restricted."


i agree , differing opinions are fine, but leave at that, being a bigot doesnt help matters when all people wasnt to you to post your opinion on their horse. purposefully posting unnecessary coments that are bound to offemd the owner and othe people.


----------



## barnprincess

no need to continue comments we ended the argument youd know this if you read. i appologized.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Rissa said:


> Don't be offended Mystique. I am pretty sure BarnPrincess was on another forum I am a member of and was finally banned for continuing to make people want to slam their faces into brick walls.


Haha, thanks. Keegan has SUCH a gorgeous neck. He would look awesome with a roached mane. But then, his mane is so pretty that I wouldn't be able to roach it if I owned him, haha.




speedy da fish said:


> i think it looks better on the palomino, his neck is chunkier :wink:


Thanks : ]


----------



## Fancy

Barnprincess you need to learn to chill. No one asked whether you liked the mane or not, I don't care if you apologized or not. It was uncalled for. This kind of stuff is what gets people BANNED. Also, trimming does NOT help mane OR hair grow faster. You got that advice from a hair dresser right? Don't they get PAID to cut/trim your hair? My hair has grown six inches in the past YEAR. Guess what? No trimming! As for horses... good feed, conditioning and MTG do wonders. As well as not combing, it breaks the hair. Now I stopped reading at page eight because I got tired your your snarky comments. Take a deep breath and learn to agree to disagree.


----------



## equiniphile

Wow, it looks rily good!! I like it on yours, but I don't know how it would look on my Paso lol. Is the two-tone mane common for all Pasos? Because mine has that too--the new hair is a totally different shade than the old hair.
Gorgeous horse!


----------



## equiniphile

barnprincess said:


> hes gorgeous but i think the roach looks hideous. i love the long flowing manes regardless of breeds. pasos have gorgeous hair. i dont know why any one would take that away. and the no forelock makes him look like a mule i dont like it. just IMO he is YOUR horse =]
> 
> and im curious about that fat on the top of his neck ive never seen that on any horse except those with cushings and those that are obese. is that a breed trait? i've never seen a paso w/ a neck like that though.


Wow, that was RILY uncalled for. If she wanted people to tell her how awful her horse looks (when the horse, in all actuality, looks amazing), I'm pretty sure she would have posted a thread for that purpose. Does it make you feel superior or something to constantly make people feel bad?


----------



## Beau Baby

Cloudmystique I am absolutly in love with your horse. personally I'm not usually a fan of roached manes because I do love a mane on a horse but your horse looks better with a roach. He's gorgeous and I totally wanna steal him. 

I'm planning on roaching my Fjord's mane this spring. It is ridiculously long and I need to roach it so it grows up. I tried trimming it but in the end it still sagged over. So sadly, come spring my big guy will have no mane.


----------



## Fancy

Beau Baby said:


> Cloudmystique I am absolutly in love with your horse. personally I'm not usually a fan of roached manes because I do love a mane on a horse but your horse looks better with a roach. He's gorgeous and I totally wanna steal him.
> 
> I'm planning on roaching my Fjord's mane this spring. It is ridiculously long and I need to roach it so it grows up. I tried trimming it but in the end it still sagged over. So sadly, come spring my big guy will have no mane.


Ooooh I love Fjords and they look great with their manes roached


----------



## Beau Baby

Do they?


----------



## CloudsMystique

equiniphile said:


> Wow, it looks rily good!! I like it on yours, but I don't know how it would look on my Paso lol. Is the two-tone mane common for all Pasos? Because mine has that too--the new hair is a totally different shade than the old hair.
> Gorgeous horse!


Thanks : ]

What do you mean by a two-toned mane? My gelding's mane is still all white, but he has a two-toned tail...






Beau Baby said:


> Cloudmystique I am absolutly in love with your horse. personally I'm not usually a fan of roached manes because I do love a mane on a horse but your horse looks better with a roach. He's gorgeous and I totally wanna steal him.
> 
> I'm planning on roaching my Fjord's mane this spring. It is ridiculously long and I need to roach it so it grows up. I tried trimming it but in the end it still sagged over. So sadly, come spring my big guy will have no mane.



Thanks 

We have a Fjord at my barn... Their manes are so cool.

You should do it like this, haha:










I think that looks awesome.


----------



## Beau Baby

omg cloudmystique. I love that Fjord's mane. we're planning on doing it up like that. maybe i'll make the triangles in it like that.


----------



## lacyloo

HAHAHAHAHA the jford looks like a dinosaur 
Love it !


----------



## Beau Baby

That's my fjord. Notice how long his mane is? oh by the way that isn't me, thats a freind. trail ride day.


----------



## Nova

haha, never seen a roached mane before..

gorgeous horses everyone! I love the fjord with the roached mane, Beau, that is a stunning pony! I want my horses mane to be cut like that, I'm just scared it would look funny on a pinto!


----------



## Rissa

CloudsMystique said:


> Haha, thanks. Keegan has SUCH a gorgeous neck. He would look awesome with a roached mane. But then, his mane is so pretty that I wouldn't be able to roach it if I owned him, haha.



Three and a half feet of mane! Blasphemy! I think if his mane got cut on accident Emily, myself and his trainer would all die on the spot from heart attacks.


----------



## Rissa

CloudsMystique said:


> Thanks : ]
> 
> We have a Fjord at my barn... Their manes are so cool.
> 
> You should do it like this, haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that looks awesome.



This is amazing. I must get a Fjord for this purpose alone.


----------



## Lucara

I LOVE roached manes. I think it looks great. Hes got a nice thick neck and the mo-hawk just compliments it.


----------



## CloudsMystique

barnprincess said:


> wrong again.
> 
> anyway. back on topic .



Haha.

That's so weird... because the person Rissa was referring to has the exact same horses you do.

Horse Forums (HGS) - View Profile: barnprincess


----------



## equiniphile

CloudsMystique said:


> Thanks : ]
> 
> What do you mean by a two-toned mane? My gelding's mane is still all white, but he has a two-toned tail...


like the forelock in the pic of the horse at the top of page 3


----------



## equiniphile

CloudsMystique said:


> Haha.
> 
> That's so weird... because the person Rissa was referring to has the exact same horses you do.
> 
> Horse Forums (HGS) - View Profile: barnprincess


Not to mention the same profile pic and overall attitude


----------



## Beau Baby

i love my fjord. anyone know good clippers to get to cut his mane off.


----------



## barnprincess

> Haha.
> 
> That's so weird... because the person Rissa was referring to has the exact same horses you do.


never said i wasent banned... the reason she stated was incorrect


----------



## iridehorses

OK guys, we are far off topic here and I think the thread has run it's course.


----------

